# Bee Friendly Farming Initiative



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

How about http://www.pfspbees.org/.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks Jose. I need to learn how to do that.


----------



## clgs (Aug 6, 2008)

Thank you for the information. I did not know about this, it will be very helpful.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Got my memebership card, pamphlet, bumper sticker and letter of thanks in the mail today. I like the idea of protecting all pollinators, not just honeybees. Even though I have a vested interest in honeybees, of course.


----------

